# hard-wired sump pumps



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

You will still need a means of disconnect...

I once had a customer that specified that all wire and insulation be made from biodegradable and recycled materials.... Once.....


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Power21 said:


> Anybody know of a hardwired sump pump available. Ive looked at several vendors and had no luck. All of them have a factory supplied cord. Only well pumps that can have an irreversible splice made to a cable of custom length.
> 
> -Ive already told this guy that cutting of the male end of the 8' cord removes the product listing, voids any warranty, and removes the disconnecting means for servicing


Out of all the manufacturers sump pumps you looked at for hardwired cords, did you bother calling any of them and asking if it would be possible to hardwire their pumps?

These are the type of sump systems that are used around here. 

http://www.orenco.com

The pumps/floats are hardwired into a pvc j-box in the sump with a conduit back to the control box that has all the relays and individual pump breakers in it.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't read any further after he said the pumps were done purchased. We already know the outcome.

They will cut the cord cap and make a flying splice in a unilet and call it a day.


----------



## Power21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cow, thank you, im following up with orenco now. Also yeah i called the current pump brand tech support as well as flotec. neither allow a splice or supply a longer cord, or hardwired model. Thanks guys as always. Id never cut the cord and make those splices illegaly like that no matter what though. Thanks again


----------

